# Ticker check please!!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all

Can somebody please check my ticker as I seem to be having a hard of understanding moment    

A was born on 31st July so is it showing the right age for him? It seems a bit odd to me - he was born on a Friday so how can the week and a day bit be right?   

LL xx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi LL

Yeah it works out

1month takes you to 31st August and 1 week to 7th September and then a day is today

Rach xXx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Brilliant Rach - thank you  

The minute any figures are involved I'm doomed


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Ha ha - I had to get my diary out!!

Congratulations on Alfie. Enjoy every moment

Rach xXx


----------

